# Microbreweries in Northern Virginia?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The recent talking about RockBottom and HOPS microbreweries in Northern Va. has got my mouth watering. While I love these places, many times it is not convienient. Does anyone in the area around Woodbridge, Lorton, Manassas know of any microbreweries around here? Seems like these are excellent areas for such. If not, maybe I should consider opening my own! :al


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Try bourbon stout at Old Dominion brewery in Chantilly.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> Try bourbon stout at Old Dominion brewery in Chantilly.


Pm Sent, its the Oak Barrel Stout by Dominion Brewery. I didnt know they had one in Chantilly. The only one I know of is their pub in Ashburn, conveniently located a few miles from my house. :al Good thing about the place, they have free tours on Saturday and you can get free beer. The free beer has ranged from two pints to five pints depending on the tour guide.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

If your interested in making your own beer definetly check out Shenandoah Brewing Company in Alexandria. Or if your not into making your own just go there and enjoy the brew pub.

www.shenandoahbrewing.com

I highly recommend the Heavy Scottish Ale


----------

